# W8 Passat Transmission Info!



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

Just found some interesting tidbits on the webs. Apparently the Passat W8 shares the same manual transmission code (01E) with the S4/allroad/etc. series cars. Of course this is just comparing codes, but if this is indeed the case that means the Passat could benefit from the same transmission parts offered for the Audi cars made by Stasis and 034 and the like. 
I think that's pretty cool.


----------

